# My next R34GTR V-Spec II



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

After i dicided to sell my R34 GTR,i was thinking about a new one in the next time,was looking around all the time befor and was not sure what spec,color etc....first on the list was the Nür-Spec,but after thinking about what i need and what i would change,i would only keep the "Nür-sign" on the back,no,just joking,but no,i will go for a V-Spec II,colors,hard choice,baysideblue is nice,but i dont like to have a blue car,doesn´t fit to me and my other cars,black,no,i dont want to clean my car all the time and see every single small scratch,silver,nice,yes,but no,nothing for me,MP3,very nice,but i want to have a V-Spec II from 2001,because everybody says,this is not possible to register here in germany,i will show them,that it can be done :chuckle: 

After buying a new everyday car,a Lancer Evo XI Wagon in white,there is only one color for the GTR,white,so i searched for a white 2001 V-Spec II,in nice condition,with a stock engine and not to many things,to make the registration process not more difficult then it is allready,so mainly a standard car,i found a [email protected] and i bought it. Its coming over to Germany very soon,i hope we dont have snow when it comes here,because i need to drive it 600km from the harbour to my home,but now i wrote enough,here are some pics: 



















Alex


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thats lovely.
What Nismo bits does it have ...


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

very very nice


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Bajie said:


> Thats lovely.
> What Nismo bits does it have ...


To be honest,i dont know,because it was not for interest for me:chuckle: 

Nismo ECU,whatever it is
Öhlins Suspension
BBS 18" LM Wheels
Exhaust 
?
?
?
?
?

I dont know what else,but i will change many things(maybe including the complete engine,thinking about that in the moment)....


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Sweet look forward to seeing how this develops as you go , good work fella!!

Sparks


----------



## zakiidin (Nov 22, 2006)

are the cars in zele car factory considered brand new?or do the guys in zele get 2nd hand cars and fine tune and clean them?im really looking forward to see if i could bring a brand new r34 back home.i want a v spec2 as well.

but thats a really mind blowing car you got there!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

zakiidin said:


> are the cars in zele car factory considered brand new?or do the guys in zele get 2nd hand cars and fine tune and clean them?im really looking forward to see if i could bring a brand new r34 back home.i want a v spec2 as well.
> 
> but thats a really mind blowing car you got there!


Zele cars are second hand...but they ONLY buy top notch, sensibly modded cars and they probably have some of the best detailers in the business. :squintdan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

B
O
N
E
R

i've been a fan of white R34's with gold BBS LM's for a while now.

gorgeous car!

i hate you so much!

can i get a ride..


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Lovely looking car :smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Sweet looking car mate. Is Rick Colgate helping you with this by any chance?

Seems to also have Nismo bumper


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice, congratulations on the buy


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Bajie said:


> Thats lovely.
> What Nismo bits does it have ...


Front bumper I believe!

Great looking car. So, now how many R34's are there in Germany? I know of 5. Mine, Sean Goodman's, Autohaus Brömmler and your two. Do you know of any others? I thought that there was one more silver one, but havent seen anything on it in a while...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Alex you don´t have a heart! 
That´s porn for the eyes!
Will you keep that beauty or will you sell it again after the reg?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow! That is a dream car.

Hope you have it when i bring my car to you, for the registration, then i can take your car back to Norway, and bring it back to you when my car is approved :chuckle: 

Deal??


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@ R33 V-spec: Chances are good



Asim R32GTR said:


> Wow! That is a dream car.
> 
> Hope you have it when i bring my car to you, for the registration, then i can take your car back to Norway, and bring it back to you when my car is approved :chuckle:
> 
> Deal??


Think i would give you a free flightticket instead of giving my GTR:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> Alex you don´t have a heart!
> That´s porn for the eyes!
> Will you keep that beauty or will you sell it again after the reg?


Everything in this world is for sale,when the right price is paid,but in this case,i dont think anyone would pay my price,so i keep it:smokin: 

Im getting another 34GTR over,after my 2 cars have arrived,this one is only for sale after it is registrated


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> Great looking car. So, now how many R34's are there in Germany? I know of 5. Mine, Sean Goodman's,the ex-Autohaus Brömmler GTR and your two. Do you know of any others? I thought that there was one more silver one, but havent seen anything on it in a while...


One baysideblue in Heilbronn and the silver one the car of "AndyStuttgart",the Brömmler-car is sold to a guy who lives somewhere in Thüringen,he is also registrated here.

They are getting more and more,but still very exclusive:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bkvj said:


> i hate you so much!
> 
> can i get a ride..


:chuckle: 

Everytime :bowdown1:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> @ R33 V-spec: Chances are good
> 
> 
> 
> Think i would give you a free flightticket instead of giving my GTR:chuckle:



Hmm.... must be a cargo plane then? if there is room for a car 

Cool car mate! Congrats... 

Asim...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Cool car mate! Congrats...
> 
> Asim...


Thanks mate


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

You have another coming over...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> You have another coming over...


Not yet,but shortly after the Wagon and the GTR arrive here,i will buy another one,but not for me.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Not yet,but shortly after the Wagon and the GTR arrive here,i will buy another one,but not for me.


Hmmm, we may need to talk. Are you a dealer/broker, what? I am thinking of selling my GTR...if I can get what I want. Just havent had the nerve to put the add in here yet...


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Lovely. Just lovely 

Gaz.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

the R34GTR V-Spec II is possibly THEE best car on the road in my eyes

Great great choice!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

congratulations ِAlex 
You got the best color for GTR mate

just keep up


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very nice indeed. I'm sure you're enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying mine


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys,i cant wait till it arrives,my "old" GTR will go away tomorrow,im sure i will cry when my friend drives it away:bawling:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> Hmmm, we may need to talk. Are you a dealer/broker, what? I am thinking of selling my GTR...if I can get what I want. Just havent had the nerve to put the add in here yet...


Just give me a call 01739509006,we can speak whenever you want.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Just give me a call 01739509006,we can speak whenever you want.



Thanks, will call next week! Appreciate it!


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Short and simply response
I'm kinda liking that............LOADS :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Congrats


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Best colour for a 34. 

But a pain in the **** to keep clean, i spend more time cleaning it than driving it.

Graham


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DODGY said:


> Best colour for a 34.
> 
> But a pain in the **** to keep clean, i spend more time cleaning it than driving it.
> 
> Graham


My last one in MPII was dirty 10 seconds after i cleaned it:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice car EVO . . . so what`s next ??:chuckle: 

White is a great choice of color, as you can tune the car to look more luxurly (with carbone-leather and shiny wheels) or proto-look with white or black wheels . . . .

The color to get, when you allready have MP.


----------



## GTR777 (Nov 21, 2006)

*nice...*

nice.....opcorn:


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice pick, congratulations  .

you will get it sometime to the ring?...

.... can i go? :chuckle: .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

V_Spec said:


> nice pick, congratulations  .
> 
> you will get it sometime to the ring?...
> 
> .... can i go? :chuckle: .


When it is here(it will take around end of january till my 2 cars arrive),and it is registered,then i will take it to and on the ring as often as possible,maybe first time @ eastern weekend


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> To be honest,i dont know,because it was not for interest for me:chuckle:
> 
> Nismo ECU,whatever it is
> Öhlins Suspension
> ...


Hey man

congratulations on your buy - it looks amazing.
I remember some guys doing the smoke- and sound tests for regisrtation in Germany, since getting a TÜV is a good vouch when wanting a car like this registered here. But if you have a NISMO ECU, do we agree that the car has more power than stock? Just beware of your new purchase has altered emissions now when doing the tests... but just a thought. Wish it was mine:chuckle: 

merry christmas!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DeLa said:


> Hey man
> 
> congratulations on your buy - it looks amazing.
> I remember some guys doing the smoke- and sound tests for regisrtation in Germany, since getting a TÜV is a good vouch when wanting a car like this registered here. But if you have a NISMO ECU, do we agree that the car has more power than stock? Just beware of your new purchase has altered emissions now when doing the tests... but just a thought. Wish it was mine:chuckle:



It´s not my first GTR,so i know what i need for the registration process 

As i dont know what is inside the car,im not thinking about it,i will pull out the Nismo ECU in any case,i dont need it,because i dont have access to it,...................

Ps: You dont need a soundtest for the registration,only exhaust gases need to be checked 

Alex


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

The Tüv papers is the problem? Also the front lights?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rostampoor said:


> The Tüv papers is the problem? Also the front lights?



No probs,mate. Everything will go very fast when the car arrives ,but this will take till maybe february,the cars will be shipped on the 5 jan.


----------



## RB_MAN (Sep 27, 2006)

*About france?*

Hi EvolutionVI,

Do you think that is possible to register a Skyline in France if I buy it in Germany
with the german registration?

Sorry about this question, probably many french guys asked you before.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Cheers.

RB_MAN.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Difficult to say,dont know much over the france registration system,sorry. What other papers do you need when you buy a car from germany??

Alex



RB_MAN said:


> Do you think that is possible to register a Skyline in France if I buy it in Germany
> with the german registration?
> 
> Sorry about this question, probably many french guys asked you before.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> It´s not my first GTR,so i know what i need for the registration process
> 
> As i dont know what is inside the car,im not thinking about it,i will pull out the Nismo ECU in any case,i dont need it,because i dont have access to it,...................
> 
> ...


Nismo ECU is just a reprogrammed standard one. 
If you take it out you'll need a standard one to replace it (or a full aftermarket solution if that can pass the test too).


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice looking Car, cant wait for mine to show up too !!!


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

RB_MAN said:


> Hi EvolutionVI,
> 
> Do you think that is possible to register a Skyline in France if I buy it in Germany
> with the german registration?
> ...


Heres what you need to do mate.

Get a hold of Kent from japcity, If i'm not misstaking he managed to register his R33 GT-R in france a couple of months ago only 

Jap-City France - Professional Japanese Car Importers

Cheers!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Bean said:


> Nismo ECU is just a reprogrammed standard one.
> If you take it out you'll need a standard one to replace it (or a full aftermarket solution if that can pass the test too).



I know,i have a standart ecu,but i will install a free programmable unit,to get the exhaustgas check done more easily.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Picture of the boat that brings my two cars to me,they did go on the boat on friday the 5.1.07,so hopefully they will be here soon.










Hope it will not be the next Titanic:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Evo when you get that car, I will jump over to you someday for a drink, if you don't mind . . .where you're from in Germany . . .

By the way you bought the Zele white R34 with gold LMs?

Hope it's not a titanic or get rammed by an american Atom-submarine
U.S. sub collides with Japan ship - CNN.com


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Evo when you get that car, I will jump over to you someday for a drink, if you don't mind . . .where you're from in Germany . . .
> 
> By the way you bought the Zele white R34 with gold LMs?
> 
> ...



Yes,the white V-SpecII with the gold LM´s. Thats my new GTR + a nice everyday car,a white Evo 9 Wagon is on the boat too:chuckle: 

Im so happy when i have a nice caar to drive again,because in the moment my TME is hardly damaged from a accident in the end of oktober,where some stupid BMW driver crashed into my side,made a damage over 25000€,the car is in the moment in the bodyshop,next week i get it back,then it goes to the company who does my welded rollcage,then it will be painted all over,underside,inside and outside...... It will not drive till april or so,a lot of work........ In the moment i have to drive a fuc*ing Opel Corsa 60PS/1.4liter/4-cylinder(that only runs on 3 cylinder since 100000km´s) and uses around 12 liters of fuel/100km:chuckle: Im happy when that time is over.

You can come over whenever you want for a chat and a testdrive,im 30km over Stuttgart.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

It's a V-specII but not a S-Tune isn't it?
Not this one right:
ƒXƒJƒCƒ‰ƒCƒ“GT-R 2.6 4WD �Ú�× - CarSensor.net

Cheers I will let you know, and drop by when the weather gets better in the next months . . . 

Regards

Chris


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No,not this one,this one:










Just a normal V-Spec II,but i have already a fully build engine for it:chuckle:

Did want a Nürspec,but nothing nice to find. I saw the picture of "my" V-SpecII and bought it,exactly what i wanted. Have the Nismo Bodykit here,and a lot of parts to add......:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> No,not this one,this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed Nuerspec is too difficult to find, I was looking out for one last year for a mate, in Pearl white . . just overkill.
Your car looks fantastic, what engine you have build for it? . . an Audi V6? :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Darek (Aug 17, 2006)

very nice Alex

Gruß


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Indeed Nuerspec is too difficult to find, I was looking out for one last year for a mate, in Pearl white . . just overkill.
> Your car looks fantastic, what engine you have build for it? . . an Audi V6? :chuckle: :chuckle:


Nice engine with Tomei parts,but i will keep it around 550-600 horses,don´t need to have a second trackcar,just a reliable powerful car that i can enjoy without repairing it all the time.

I have found some nice pearlwhite Nürspecs with around 5000km´s and perfect condition,but it is too much money for just a "Nür"sign on the back,a lot in the engine will be changed anyway:chuckle:

@Darek: Danke,deiner sieht auch gut aus so langsam!!


----------



## Godzilla II (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations, Alex..

So, you get 2 hot cars on one day?? Damn!! Do you need help for driving them home? 

Tomei parts? Very nice!!! I see, you try to rebuilt a Mines-Sky..  Are you sure, you don't need it as a track-car?


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Hows it going, taken delivery yet ?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No,not yet,the ship will not arrive befor middle of february,it does some stops on the way to germany,so it takes a little longer:bawling: 

I hope it will be here soon,life is sh*t without a GTR


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Wich other car Evo ??  I see ur waiting for two cars?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rostampoor said:


> Wich other car Evo ??  I see ur waiting for two cars?


Im getting the white GTR and a white Evo 9 Wagon:chuckle:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG!!  How can u afford that 

My pocket is empty after buying my R34!!

mmmmmmmmm Evo 9 !:smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My pockets are empty too 3 performance cars,but nothing to eat


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> My pockets are empty too 3 performance cars,but nothing to eat


You're probably not married, cos that would mean:
My pockets are empty too, 0 performance cars, nothing to eat, but a closet so full of clothes, that you could clothe the entire african continent . . .:runaway:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@gtrlux: There is for sure something true in your words.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Spoke today with the shipping company,my two cars arrive at the 12februar in Bremerhaven,can be collected one day later. Hope the weather is fine to drive them without wintertires  

Can wait till then,was a long time of waiting


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Spoke today with the shipping company,my two cars arrive at the 12februar in Bremerhaven,can be collected one day later. Hope the weather is fine to drive them without wintertires
> 
> Can wait till then,was a long time of waiting


Need someone to drive one of them down for ya? I'm free that day...:clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> Need someone to drive one of them down for ya? I'm free that day...:clap:


I call you when i need somebody,but it looks that my girlfriend drive the GTR:nervous:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> I call you when i need somebody,but it looks that my girlfriend drive the GTR:nervous:


You are a brave man...letting the little lady drive the only NuR in the country...:squintdan


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> You are a brave man...letting the little lady drive the only NuR in the country...:squintdan


Sorry mate,the only V-SpecII in the country (its not a "NÜR").

Its only some days,i collect the cars on the 14th or 15th,depends when my girlfriend gets free from work:bowdown1: 

Cant wait to get the cars:clap:


----------



## tthias (Feb 13, 2006)

pretty nice gtr  im looking forward to those days where i´ll drive my gtr from bremerhafen or hamburg down to vienna :clap:  or maybe from the UK ? :nervous:  

good luck  and take the sparkplugs from 5th and 6th cyl. off, to get sure that your girlfriend will bring it home without any dents    :thumbsup: 

greetings from vienna


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Only 2 days till we drive to Bremerhaven and only 3 days till the cars are in my hands,cant wait,cant sleep:bawling:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> My pockets are empty too 3 performance cars,but nothing to eat


thats ok just do a runner at the macdonalds drive by lol.


so 5 days in total for the white R34 with gold BBS wheels (how i'd have one) to arrive....

Yep you cant sleep!


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

pics pics pics - and a little story. recieved it yesterday right?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Don´t think so, check his signature:

"15.02.07 ---> I will get my 2 white toys *Edit*

26.02.07 ---> I will get my 2 white toys,because of a mistake of the shipping company,as*holes!! "

/P


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

christ, that felt so n00b... complete missed his sig...

Thanks perra


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Just spoke to the NYK Line,the ship will come in the late evening or early morning,the cars will be out of the ship tomorrow,[email protected] o´clock we will start with the rental Audi A6 towards Bremerhaven,monday morning we get our cars(no,its both my cars,but the girlfriend wants to have the skyline for here driving around,leaving me with the evo 9 wagon)  

Yesterday i got my TME back from the painter,after a complete repaint,was crashed in oktober last year pretty hard,after the repair its better then new,inside,outside,underside,everything painted,still a lot of work till it runs again,here is a small teaser:




























Regards
Alex


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like new, good luck on the pick up of the Skyline


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool, nur noch ein Sitz hinein und los gehts auf n Ring! . . .lol
Looks very clean, have you done some chassis works too, or just the cage?

Good luck with your car collect . .I am looking forward for pics

regards
Chris


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> leaving me with the evo 9 wagon)
> 
> Regards
> Alex


That must surely be one of the first in Europe? I still haven´t seen one in pics on any forum outside Japan. Can imagine it would be a good runaround car. 

Please post pics of both cars as soon as you get them!

/P


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Perra said:


> That must surely be one of the first in Europe? I still haven´t seen one in pics on any forum outside Japan. Can imagine it would be a good runaround car.
> 
> Please post pics of both cars as soon as you get them!
> 
> /P


Ill do for sure 

Think its the first in europe,maybe there is one in UK,only one guy from the the lancerregister said he maybe has seen on,but for mainland europe its for sure the first:thumbsup: 

Regards
Alex


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

2 Days till they are mine:clap: 

Cant wait any longer,sleeping is really bad in the moment,but its only one night at home and one night in Bremerhaven @ the hotel 

3 month without a GTR is pretty hard:bawling:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Well done man, remember, lots of pics!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that respray looks like the money has been well spent on the TME!

and yes...two long days for you pal!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> 2 Days till they are mine:clap:
> 
> Cant wait any longer,sleeping is really bad in the moment,but its only one night at home and one night in Bremerhaven @ the hotel
> 
> 3 month without a GTR is pretty hard:bawling:


Tick-Tock, tick tock...:squintdan


----------



## BokboKGuN (Sep 27, 2006)

Staying awake waiting..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Im in the moment laying on the [email protected] hotel in Bremerhaven,just a few km´s away from the cars.

My girlfriend and i had a very good trip from our home near Stuttgart to Bremerhaven,around 670km´s in around 4 1/2 hours,normal driving speed was around 200km/h+,but with lunch and everything it was a little slower 
The rentalcar was a very nice E280 Mercedes,with full options,europcar,thanks for that awesome car.

Today we did look if we can find the cars in th harbour,but no chance,its far to big to find them.

Tomorrow morning at around 9 we will go to the cars and collect them,hopefully.

Regards
Alex


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Tomorrow morning at around 9 we will go to the cars and collect them,hopefully.


I have a picture of your container:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@gtrlux: I have seen better pics in the german evo forum:










As+holes


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Any news ?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

They locked him in the empty container and dropped him in the ocean . . 

Alex let us know about, pics pics pics . . . ..


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Waiting and waiting...  :squintdan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Waiting and waiting...  :squintdan


same here!!

but, i bet he wont be home for ages..he'll be out admiring his car!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Guys,im back home,i think as the most happy guy allover the world:smokin: 

Everything worked fine,no bigger problems,just a totally flat battery and a stolen gearknob on the GTR,everything else was perfect.The Wagon worked fine.

Weather was shit too,raining the complete 670km´s,but that was no big problem,my girlfriend drove the GTR and did bring it perfect home,i think i will do a small trip now and take some pics as a small teaser,because the next 2 weeks i dont have dealerplates to drive it.

The GTR is in like new condition,i could not find anything bad on it,everything is awesome(just the japanese navisystem will not work here:chuckle: ).

I will change the tyresize and the suspensionheight a little,but overall the car is a dream!!!:bowdown1: 

@ Rick: Thanks for everything,your service was 110%.

I will write something more,but now its time to enjoy it a little:chuckle: 

Cheers 
Alex


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Glad to be of service, sorry to hear about the gear nob...post some pictures


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Endlich,

Sounds good Alex, some monkey had to get the gear knob, shall he burn in hell with it . . . .
Shit weather this week , but on Friday should be better . . . .

Glad every thing went the way you wanted it.

Looking forward for the updates:wavey: :smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> sorry to hear about the gear nob..


As long as the engine is still in place,i can forget the gearknob:chuckle: 

Alex


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> As long as the engine is still in place,i can forget the gearknob:chuckle:
> 
> Alex


lol......


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ Alex

Congratulations!!!! i know you feeling ;-) i was in the same situation feew weeks ago.... ;-)

I have a original r34 GTR knob... if you want him for free!

Greets Andres


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations Alex!! You finally got your car!
Put some pic up when you can mate. :wavey: 

-Rostampoor


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Great to hear all went well, Alex!
Sorry if I´ve missed it but what colour is the Wagon?

And let´s see some pics now!! 

/P


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Perra said:


> Great to hear all went well, Alex!
> Sorry if I´ve missed it but what colour is the Wagon?
> 
> And let´s see some pics now!!


Hi Perra,
the Wagon is white pearl like the GTR 

Made some pics just a few minutes ago,will post them up tomorrow morning,done a small testdrive,the GTR runs fine,pulls nice,the nismo ecu allows 1 bar of boost,has a good torque at low rev,öhlins suspension seems very good ..............:bowdown1: 

Alex


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

why didnt you let the gf drive the evo and you the gtr?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> why didnt you let the gf drive the evo and you the gtr?


thats what i was wondering!

im sure you are very, if not extremely happy with your newly acquired GTR. 

one day, i will get the same feeling of buying my dream car, the R33 GTR.

YES PLEASE!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> why didnt you let the gf drive the evo and you the gtr?



She knows how to drive the GTR as she drove the last one many times,the GTR had the normal tyres,the Wagon had the Yoko Semityres,so the wagon needs a little better hand in the raining conditions,...........

And the most important part: because i trust her:smokin: 

Pics in one hour


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are some pics of both cars,sorry to not put more on,but i need to make a few good ones first,and today i need to convert the wagon for the german Tüv-test,that i have at 13.30,so not much time for the mods.





































Alex


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice, congratulations on both the cars.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very very nice! Stunning cars, both of them!

/P


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL dude, I just noticed that indeed your girlfriend is driving the GTR in this picture . . . . . respect


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pair:smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

very nice set of cars,going to be rude put get some pics of your GF up


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> very nice set of cars,going to be rude put get some pics of your GF up


She´s a nice girl,believe me

@DCD: All i now need,is learing how i can take pics like you 

@lux: did you i was joking??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

plan to make any trips to the UK in any of the cars?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Depends on when i have time......

I will attend to the MLR/GTROC Trackday @Spa with the Wagon,maybe with the GTR(if it is modifyed and registered till then.

Alex


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Very cool man! congrats on the new cars!!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

YAY! Congrtz Alex! The cars look beatiful!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

congrats on all the cars you own right now dude....

that white R34 is like a dreamcar for me! looks absolutely perfect!

you must be doing very well in life...nice car, nice girl...


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

Real nice, congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very nice...congrats!
Cant wait for more pictures.


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Love the GTR, looks like an explicit example!!

And you GF sure looks nice too!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some pics from sunday,was driving around a little,to map the ecu for the emmissionstest next week,final mapping will be done by me this thursday on a dyno with emmissionsmonitoring,to get the test on the first try 

In the moment i have taken the frontsplitter off,to get the upper black part painted in carcolor (+ my nismobodykit too),so the front looks ugly,so no pics from the front,appart from the first pic,but this was taken a few days after i got the car. 

I will put 19" Volk wheels in bronze on it,when it is registered,so if someone is interested in the 18" BBS wheels,they are for sale very soon 




























More to come very soon.
Alex


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Very Nice Alex


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i love the newest pics, awesome!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Offtopic:
Seen your Evo wagon in the Sport auto Leserwhl, I´ll vote for it  good luck!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> Offtopic:
> Seen your Evo wagon in the Sport auto Leserwahl, I´ll vote for it  good luck!


Thanks mate,think chances to win that will be very good,because the other evos are just tooooooo boring


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some new pics,after a few changes,i like the car more and more,just need to fit the new engine to have some more horses:chuckle: 



















Need to lower the front it a bit,will do that tomorrow,and then its ready for the Weekend:wavey:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

looks awsome, i agree with lowering the front a bit more.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Simply awesome !! 
Would add some carbon mirrors...
Looking forward to the engine mods !


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

well done alex!

looks awesome! :thumbsup: 

see you on saturday!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn that looks good.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> Simply awesome !!
> Would add some carbon mirrors...
> Looking forward to the engine mods !


maybe some Mines mirrors,but first is some other things more important.
all engineparts will be here in around 1 month,so think around max 2 month till i swap the engines,Tomei --> here i come 



Im really happy with the wheels,had them on my ex-GTR(hi Ralfi ),the looked great,and now they are in 19" + the Nismoskirts,looks very different to the last years car.

The front looks very high in the pics,in real it looks much better,in the pics its just parked not in a flat area. But i will lower it tomorrow morning a little bit.

Thanks to Rick for the perfect service,again,top guy:thumbsup:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow looks amazing with the new rims. I can't wait to see it well tomorrow technically, that is if you are bringing it to Hockenheim.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey alex,

what a nice car. it looks so perfect. and when the tomei engine goes in... holly holly car!!!!

i'm looking forward to see you on saturday.

cya there

greets andres


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Car will be in Hockenheim tomorrow,for sure.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

So don't forget your raingear...weather will be shite at the weekend.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> So don't forget your raingear...weather will be shite at the weekend.


I just believe what i see with my own eyes. Im hoping for around 20degree for tomorrow,if Wetter Deutschland Wettervorhersage Wetterdienst Reisewetter Vorhersage auf wetter.de is right,hopefully they are.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks very nice in white ,dont bastadize it with carbon:nervous:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No,i will not try to get every part i can get in carbon,maybe some small parts like the spoilerblade,splitter and mirrors,but not more.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

One of the wheels was missing in transport,and it was delivered just now,just in time,to get the car ready for tomorrow.

I hate it when everything is ready in the last second:flame:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> maybe some Mines mirrors,but first is some other things more important.
> all engineparts will be here in around 1 month,so think around max 2 month till i swap the engines,Tomei --> here i come
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Alex, that GTR is coming along very very nicely....hope you enjoy the wheels, will sned you an email later, our network has been down for 2 days...so sorry for no reply.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Fantastic Alex!


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow Alex your Skyline looks so much better in person than it does in those picture. It looked awesome man! Plus your Evo sounded really nice hauling down the front straight.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks mate,was a perfect day for me,i did do the second place in my class,first was a car driven by a professional racecardriver,so im very happy with the result.

Now we are at the Nürburgring and doing the Nürburgring/Spa weekend,with the evo-wagon,nothing changed,works still great. The winners car would not do that,for sure,from what it sounded and they had a broken gearbox after the race too

Perfect day,will post some pics up soon,when im back home next week:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some new pics,not the best quality,we have bad weather in the moment,but gives a first impression of how the car looks now,after a few changes from how i bought it: 

19" Rays TE37 Wheels with 275/30/19 Toyo´s
Nismo bodykit inkl painted front splitter(without the lowest lip)
Nismo LED rear lights(i like them so much,even when they are so expensive)

Now the car looks like i ever wanted,so there will be no big changes in its looks in the future,maybe some small things like mirrors,carbonfiber rear spoilerblade(the small blade only) and maybe the carbonfront splitter.

Now i have nearly all parts for the engine,think i will begin to put that together in 1 month,so it will make even more fun:chuckle:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey alex,


wuaaauuuu.. you car looks so amazing! congrats! the nismo taile lights looks perfekt for me. 

greets andres


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Stunning Alex, love the lights, you cannot match nismo for quality.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Just perfect


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> Just perfect


He's right....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments,im pretty happy with the way it looks:wavey: 

Just cant wait till the new engine goes in and i can push the pedal to the floor the first time(as i dont do that again on a standard GTR engine,because of the usual problem):chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I think it looks amazing Alex, very cool!!

I also think you should bastardize it with carbon, then paint it all back to white  sept for some of the little things


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks stunning mate, really liking the mods yo uhave done


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Rain: We can p/x our cars,i give you some $ extra:wavey:


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Very nice car. Love the bodyparts, the rims and the color, just perfect. :flame:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations you realy transformed your car!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Alex; looks stunning mate. 

Nice selection of parts and mods. How can someone not like the Nismo LED's, and Nismo quality!!!

Also well done to Rick for sourcing the car, and parts. Top man!!!


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice combination of colour and wheels...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Flint said:


> Nice combination of colour and wheels...


.............and engine very soon:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I was bored yesterday evening,so i did take some pics again,i think they are much better then the shots i did from the car befor:wavey: 









































































Im so happy with that car,makes me smile everytime i drive it:bowdown1:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Now I know, you' re the type of guy that keeps on kicking people lying on the floor.
Do you want to make me die because of jealousie??? 

Holy Sh*T your car is so damn sexy...

BTW: Any photos of the delivered engine parts?


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Love it man... very nice car...

Nice pictures... :bowdown1:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Just fantastic, Alex!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> Now I know, you' re the type of guy that keeps on kicking people lying on the floor.
> Do you want to make me die because of jealousie???
> 
> Holy Sh*T your car is so damn sexy...
> ...


I just needed good pics for my aweful website,so i needed to make some good ones,and with the last pics,i was not really happy 

Will post pics from the enginebuild soon,think i need around 3-4 weeks till the clutch and some other parts arrive.

Alex


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Your one lucky man Evo,


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Car looks awesome, great pics too.


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi evolutionVI , you live in stuttgart?
my cousins and aunt live in esslingen....
some time I come in Germany...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Near Stuttgart,30km above,to be exact:chuckle: 

Alex


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice Ride


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

OT:
congratulations on 2nd place in the tuner grand prix!
Any pictures?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have so many pictures from Tuner GP,was a very good weekend,second place after a pro driver,awesome,didn´t expect this. There will be a test of my wagon out in the Sportauto Magazin very soon,hopefully the next month:wavey:


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!

I am after a white GTR in the new year, I tell you what you have all the looks of the car I will be going for!!!! 

AMAZING, AWESOME

RESPECT!

Where did you source this one from?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Bought a new camera,Canon 400D,so took some more pics,still need to train a little bit to get pics like DCD,but ok  















































Alex

Ps: hopefully in the next 3 weeks i can install the new engine and have some more power


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Nice pics alex, like the 4th.....


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Admins..admins...admins..moderators...where are you?

evolutionVI must stop with this hardcore porn pictures....:chairshot 

Alex i must say, that your car looks with every picture better and better. it is my dream gtr. everything is perfect...the color, the car series, the bodywork, the pics...and soon the engine.

congrats for your new cam and this amazing pics :thumbsup: 

cheers

andres


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Car looks stunning!!! 

White R34's look soooo cool. If I was to do it again, it would have to be White!!! 

New engine will be the icing on the cake


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

awesome car!

you really deserve it, mate! :bowdown1:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Beautiful car Alex.

My favourite white 34 on the forum...


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Funny enough, I looked at a Canon 400D today 
Awesome pics, and obviously the car is just damn marvelous, downright amazing!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind word,guys.

I love that car more and more,maybe the registration process is finished very soon,so that i can have plates on the car in the near future.

Alex


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The interior picture is awsome. I agree with most other people on this forum, the best white r34gtr


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The car is registered,i have registered it today and have official plates on it now,now i can start the powermods


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> The car is registered,i have registered it today and have official plates on it now,now i can start the powermods


Woo HAaaaa, well done mate, not you need to update your SIG, 

-----> 12.07.2007 a dream come true:thumbsup:


----------



## Godzilla II (Nov 6, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> The car is registered,i have registered it today and have official plates on it now,now i can start the powermods


Congrats! You know how to do it.. :bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Woo HAaaaa, well done mate, not you need to update your SIG,
> 
> -----> 12.07.2007 a dream come true:thumbsup:



mate,its around nearly 5 month till it was registered,but,yes,the problem was me,as i could drive it with my dealer plates,so i have no reason to hurry.

You will get the order for the clutch and some other parts next week:thumbsup:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

congrats alex,

this procedure was very fast.

Cheers Andres


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

joker69 said:


> congrats alex,
> 
> this procedure was very fast.
> 
> Cheers Andres



could have been faster,if i would have looked after it more.

Its done now and everything is in the papers,even the wheels,suspension etc...

Maybe i just drive it for a few days on the normal registration and then back on my dealer plates,as i have them laying around and so i pay twice for 1 car,and as i allready have to pay 2 cars full insurance,i can save some money then


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> mate,its around nearly 5 month till it was registered,but,yes,the problem was me,as i could drive it with my dealer plates,so i have no reason to hurry.
> 
> You will get the order for the clutch and some other parts next week:thumbsup:


Ahh I see, 

When do the faster bits go in???

No problem, let me know on any parts you need:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> When do the faster bits go in???



When the clutch arrives


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> When the clutch arrives


opcorn:  :smokin:


----------



## Blackburn (Feb 4, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> The car is registered,i have registered it today and have official plates on it now,now i can start the powermods


congratz!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Hey,

congrats alex, very nice job :bowdown1: .

Sorry, I don't kno how to wrote this in english:

Da werden die ganzen Nein-Sager überrascht sein ...


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

So alex, now i can visit you soon....

yipieee

cheers


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Atropoides said:


> Sorry, I don't kno how to wrote this in english:
> 
> Da werden die ganzen Nein-Sager überrascht sein ...


All those doupers will be surprised and wonder "how" :smokin: 



Congrats even from me so far.

Regards.

Ben


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> The car is registered,i have registered it today and have official plates on it now,now i can start the powermods


Congrats, when can i come to germany with my single supra and look at your R34 ?  Love them.....

You got P.m

// André from Sweden


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@all: Thanks:bowdown1: 

@Ulrik: i write you back tomorrow,you can have a look at the car whenever you want:wavey:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

fantastic news!


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> @all: Thanks:bowdown1:
> 
> @Ulrik: i write you back tomorrow,you can have a look at the car whenever you want:wavey:


How far from putgarden do you live ?
We sometimes drive to Germany to shop.
Maybe we can drive some of our Supras and have a little meeting....
Geting really intrested in the R34 GTR Vspec

// André


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Seems like an immaculate piece of machinery you got there! Congratz on your purchase and fine taste! Hopefully I'll be able to see it IRL some time...

Keep up the good work and she'll develop nicely!

YHPM.

@ Ulrik: Stuttgart is in the southwest corner of Germany basically, being the "capital" of Baden-Württemberg, so it's a fair bit of travel from Putgarden to Stuttgart, the former being located in the most nortern part of Germany (Scheswig-Holstein if I'm not mistaken).

Distance is probably in the region of 800 km's.


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Alecci said:


> Seems like an immaculate piece of machinery you got there! Congratz on your purchase and fine taste! Hopefully I'll be able to see it IRL some time...
> 
> Keep up the good work and she'll develop nicely!
> 
> ...


Didnt bother to look at the map...:chuckle: 
Thats a long distance....maybe that would have to wait then...hehe

// André


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

you cant even imagine how much I envy you, beautiful car man!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some pics after the plates are on,not happy with the size of the front plate,this is the only place where it doesn´t harm the airflow,normaly i would like the other side(very far left,so the police doesn´t have the number on when they take pictures :nervous: ),but ok,i have the Trust oilcooler,and that will go behind the left airintake.




























Alex


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Some pics after the plates are on,not happy with the size of the front plate,this is the only place where it doesn´t harm the airflow,normaly i would like the other side(very far left,so the police doesn´t have the number on when they take pictures :nervous: ),but ok,i have the Trust oilcooler,and that will go behind the left airintake.
> 
> 
> Alex


Those wheels look fantastic with the paint! What a great looking combo, and the suspension looks great too. The front number plate doesn't look bad.
You're getting good with the pics too!:squintdan


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Your car is absolutly stunning, and if your complaining of your reg restrictiong air, have you ever considered one of those hiding plates ?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@L14MO: Do you mean the plateholders that change the direction when driving over around 50km/h??

I was thinking over that,but its not really a good idea in germany,as you get points on your driverslicence for hiding your plate,and when you have 18points you loose the licence for a long time.


Thanks to Joshmele,i really enjoy the car so much,driving is so much fun,total different to my evo´s:clap:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> @L14MO: Do you mean the plateholders that change the direction when driving over around 50km/h??
> 
> I was thinking over that,but its not really a good idea in germany,as you get points on your driverslicence for hiding your plate,and when you have 18points you loose the licence for a long time.


your car is stunning indeed.

the license plate holder starts working at 80 km/h, and its spring loaded. if you want it coming down at a higher speed (maybe 120km/h?) put a stronger spring in?

OR, you could ask from your drivings agency (or whoever deals with it) for a smaller (jap sized) front+rear number plate. 

18 points?! you're lucky, we have 12! and 6 in your first two years of driving!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bkvj said:


> your car is stunning indeed.
> 
> the license plate holder starts working at 80 km/h, and its spring loaded. if you want it coming down at a higher speed (maybe 120km/h?) put a stronger spring in?
> 
> ...



Can´t get a smaller frontplate,very difficult here.

thinking about the licenceplate holders,if they can be modfied to work at around 80km/h´s,then it should be fine.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

nananana...what can i see on this picture? ;-)










catless? smile

cheers


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

joker69 said:


> nananana...what can i see on this picture? ;-)


LOL. :chuckle:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I wonder what the TÜV- Onkel would say to that kind of exhaust smoke


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

joker69 said:


> nananana...what can i see on this picture? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that doesn't permanently harm the paint does it?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

If you wait long enough there will be a brick of coal falling off.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe its burning a bit rich 

catless,me,never,i have that 1 cell sportscat installed 

was my first time on the ring with it,it is scary to drive it fast,compared to my evo´s,my girlfriend doesn´t like drining on the ring with me very much,as she knows i cant controll it


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> I wonder what the TÜV- Onkel would say to that kind of exhaust smoke


Who cares about the TÜV-Onkel


Here is another pic,with me in the car a very good friend from UK (RichW from the MLR)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

some more:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> some more:


Great great photos! 

What do you enjoy more now, I know you said evo before, is it still the same now you have had the R34 on the ring?

Rick
[email protected]


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Rick: I enjoy both,the evo is far more easy to control,but as i wrote,was the first time on a track with the GTR,when the engine is in,i will visit the Ring as often as possible.

Are you @6Dez in Tsukuba?? Hope so,then i can say thanks in person for sorcing me these awesome cars:bowdown1:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Rick: I enjoy both,the evo is far more easy to control,but as i wrote,was the first time on a track with the GTR,when the engine is in,i will visit the Ring as often as possible.
> 
> Are you @6Dez in Tsukuba?? Hope so,then i can say thanks in person for sorcing me these awesome cars:bowdown1:


Yes I think I will come, wanted to take the R34 Project car there, but it wont be ready intime and Iiri san is not available either. 

Will defo try and get there, how long are you over for, and is it just you or is the misses coming, 

Also re the handling of your R34, Isono san said remove the active LSD if your going on the circuit alot, you need to replace shafts and prop tho, 2 way diff will be a compleatly different car. (Not sure if you wanted that advice, buts its free.....no doubt you knew that already)


----------



## Godzilla II (Nov 6, 2006)

Alex, you know I love your cars!

It's nice to see your GT-R in the place it is made for..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Rick: Will be over for around 1 week,so im sure we meet up,just me,think Jenny has to stay at home


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Car looks as good as always Alex! 
How much is this pushing now? 
Any other plans?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Rick: Will be over for around 1 week,so im sure we meet up,just me,think Jenny has to stay at home


excellent, cars and club ok?  

Lets go to ageha!!

If you can would be great for you to come to endless-r, you can have a big look around the shop and engine room, and ask any matter of questions......

shinkansen is fast to, Tokyo to Kobe in around 3.5/4hrs.

Rick


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Rick: We will speak over that when time is near 

@Rostampoor: First plan is install all thab bullsh*t thats blocking my workshop in the moment 

Its around 400horses at the moment,just a Power FC,AVC-R and exhaust,with 1.1bar boost. Good enough to be faster then a Audi R8(what a shit car) on the uphillpart of the ring


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pictures EvolutionVI, very clean. Love it.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Rick: We will speak over that when time is near
> 
> @Rostampoor: First plan is install all thab bullsh*t thats blocking my workshop in the moment
> 
> Its around 400horses at the moment,just a Power FC,AVC-R and exhaust,with 1.1bar boost. Good enough to be faster then a Audi R8(what a shit car) on the uphillpart of the ring


Sounds great mate!:clap:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

gorgeous car you've got there EvolutionVI  super clean!
thats what i want my gtr to look like one day, when i can finally get one :chuckle: whats the offset on those volks?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Its 9.5x19 offset 12 IIRC:chuckle: 

Still a few things to do,but i like the car how it is very much,just needs power and a good brake


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Guess who I bumped into at London Heathrow Airport this morning?*

I was picking up my mother this morning at 5am & when parking the Skyline i seen this guy taking photos of the car behind me!
I got out to talk to him & he spoke with a German accent. He then went on to say how his mate has got a White GTR 34 in Germany & that he used to have a MPII as well.

Can you guess who it was?:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Think he spoke about me.

whats his name??


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Looks delicious. If I ever get a R34GTR. It will definetly be white like yours (well, maybe regular white instead of pearl if that is available).
I would get white TEs though and a Top Secret front bumper. Other than that. Spot on


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Think he spoke about me.
> 
> whats his name??


Shall i keep you guessing?

I'll give you a clue: He drives a Porsche (1992) & you helped him put an engine back together he said.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Joe:nervous:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Joe:nervous:


He must have e-mailed you?
Yes Evo Joe. What a small world this turns out to be, nice guy he is too.
Said he still perfers the Evo rather than the Porsche. 
If you speak to him again say hello for me thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Yakozan said:


> Looks delicious. If I ever get a R34GTR. It will definetly be white like yours (well, maybe regular white instead of pearl if that is available).
> I would get white TEs though and a Top Secret front bumper. Other than that. Spot on


I dont like the TS bumper,if i ever change i buy a Z-tune bumper + fenders,but if i dont have to buy new parts because of a accident,i keep it like it is,to many toys to put the money in :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

sky 1t said:


> He must have e-mailed you?
> Yes Evo Joe. What a small world this turns out to be, nice guy he is too.
> Said he still perfers the Evo rather than the Porsche.
> If you speak to him again say hello for me thanks


he didn´t email me,mate,but it could just have been him from what you wrote 

He is a good guy,saw him 3 weeks ago on a 1/4 mile race in our area,had a short talk with him,will tell him the greetings when i see him next time.

Its a small world,very small,did he tell what he does in UK??

Regards
Alex


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Its a small world,very small,did he tell what he does in UK??
> 
> Regards
> Alex


No he didn't say but he was picking up a customer or friend which came from UAE:wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes,thats what he does for living


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Alex mate, congratulations on your birthday!  Check the front page to see who else has a b-day today!  

/P


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Perra said:


> Alex mate, congratulations on your birthday!  Check the front page to see who else has a b-day today!
> 
> /P


Thanks mate.


IIRC there is a guy called Perra,think he has on the same day then i have:wavey: 

Gratulations back


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks mate!

Didn´t know until today we had b-day on the same day! Kind of funny! 

/P


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Small update about my GTR:

Yesterday i had some nothing to do on customercars,so i dicided to do something on my GTR,time for some extra power 

I had a complete build engine with fine Tomei parts and GT 2860-5´s sitting for nearly half a year on my enginestand,it was time to put it in now :smokin: 

Enginespec is as followed:

-R34 RB26 Block
-R34 RB26 Crank (fully lightened and balanced)
-Tomei Pistons
-Tomei Conrods (original,not ebay tomei´s) 
-Tomei Gaskets
-Tomei Valvesprings
-Tomei Poncams
-Tomei Camshaft pulleys
-Head Inlet&Outlet flow-optimised
-ACL Bearings
-ARP Studs
-N1 Waterpump
-Trust Oilpump
-Nismo Oilpanbaffle
-Garrett GT2860-5 Turbos
-Tomei Turbine outlets
-RC 750cc Injectors
-Nismo Airflowsensors
-Greddy Alloy Inletsystem with open filters
-Greddy Oilcooler with relocationkit for nice oiltemps
-uprated Fuelpump is on the way.. 

Thats most of the parts of the engine,power will be sent to the gearbox with a new Twinplate ATS/Carbonetics carbonclutch,that i use in all my cars,best clutch ever build . Ecu is still the Apexi PowerFC that i use since having the car,so this needs just a remap 

should be good for around 600hp,and that was the goal.

Have taken a lot of pics,will upload them soon,as i dont have the camera here at home. 

best regards
Alex

If i would have not done it now,i would have not done it anytime


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

well done alex!:bowdown1: 

I´m really looking forward to see the car soon!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Dude, this is freaking awesome!! love your r34


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are some pics of the engineswap:

That was how it begins on saturday morning:









Engine is out after some hours:









New and old engine:









completing the new one:









outlets heatwrapped









Oilpan & oilcoolerrelocation-kit installed:









ATS Carbontwinplate:  









clean underbody:









cleaned:wheelarches









Nearly finished:









Will update soon 

Have a good new year:thumbsup: 
Alex


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Coming along nicely! 

Top work/effort


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Here are some pics of the engineswap:
> 
> That was how it begins on saturday morning:
> 
> ...


Looks great! Cant wait to see the finished product. How about a spin around the Ring this spring? (Poet and didnt know it)


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

That looks superb, great effort. Are you going to replace the arch liners or was that just for photo purposes?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Topp effort there mate, the car look superbe, . . . parts look like christmas wish list for most on here . . .:bowdown1: 

Would be interested to do a litttle versus battle with Robbies single Turbo setup against yours, as both cars have now similar powers and both of guys know the Ring course .:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@psd1: For sure we can arrange a lap on the ring,and yes,thet car was sitting for a few days in my shop and did get a shower befor i put it in,thats the reason for the rusty brakes + i keep the stock valves 

@stuartstaples: i just removed them as i did take the bumper of and its better to work on it. after a nice cleaning,they go back in 

@gtrlux: I let Robi take the win,as im not interested in crashing the GTR into the wall Its not the car i want to take to the ring and race it there,for that i have my Wagon or the TME,far easier driving in these,suits my drivingskills better then the tailhappy GTR:thumbsup: 

We will see what the future will bring,there is a good car out pretty soon(a Nissan)


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Alex

Congratulation for your new engine. Your car is realy sick! It's one of the best r34 that i know.
Can i visit you next saturday? 

cheers


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

For sure you can,mate:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The engine is running,after some problems calibrating the Nismo-AFM´s it started without problems and idles pretty good,throttle response is very good,so i think i need to do the first testdrives and basemapping the next days:clap:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's excellent - the build is very similar to mine, you will definitely see OVER 600bhp with a good map, even on pump gas.

I specifically avoided using Nismo AFMs because I knew I would have to calibrate them (and I didn't know at the time how to set the curves), whereas the Z32s are already set in the Power FC.

Your car is extremely clean - shows that you really love these cars. Wonderful! 

What boost are you planning to use? What is your ignition timing at full load and boost (most retarded value, around 5500rpm)? For 1.9 bars on my car, I had to pull timing to 14 degrees, but with 50% toluene I can run 18 degrees timing.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Mister Boost aka Tobi  : 

Thanks for the nice words 

I had some help from Tweenierob setting up the Nismo´s,after that and little trying here and there,it works fine,so i can start to make a basemap 

Dont know about my ignition yet,as i need to run the engine in first,but in about 2-3 weeks i´ll know about that for sure. (Next week im in UK for the NEC Birmingham,having the Evo 9 Wagon on the stand of the MLR and will for sure meet up with some of you guys )

Think i will run mine maximum 1.7bar boost,as its mainly for highspeed driving on the german Autobahn,so i will not go to 1.8 or higher boostlevels.

best regards
Alex


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Some pics from yesterday,after i cleaned the enginebay with some special cleaner to remove all (and i mean all) dirt from the years:smokin: 

The car was never really dirty,but over the years the engineroom begins to get some dark shadows in the corners,here and there some dark lines in the sealings etc.... Now its has "like new" condition again:wavey: 




























Alex


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

nicely done! i wish i could take my R34 on the ring. the closest i'll get to that is on Forza 2.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

1.7bars is smart - I've realized that 1.9 bars works on my car because it only sees that boost level for one or two seconds because the lower gears run out so fast. I haven't tried it, but I'm certain that where 1.9bars works with 1st gear (over in just a second), it will probably break something during the long slow pull to top speed in 5th. 4th gear has been very difficult to map the ignition for 1.9 bar as the engine behaves differently that the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd gear WOT pulls - because of the longer duration of full boost I think.

Come to think of it, I will just go down to 1.8 bar and push my timing up a bit. I'll bet that 1.6 or 1.7, if tuned with water injection and race gas (or toluene ), would be more powerful than 1.8bar with retarded timing for pump gas.

I'll have to drive my car though - since christmas I've only ridden my motorcycle - tuned GTR performance in a stock bulletproof BMW package


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

That car is gorgeous and clean as a whistle :thumbsup: I want a GTR just like it  With all those fancy cars may I ask what it is exactly that you do?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> Would be interested to do a litttle versus battle with Robbies single Turbo setup against yours, as both cars have now similar powers and both of guys know the Ring course .


Don't forget a certain mole powered GT-R which has just been rebuilt, with posh bits, and run in. Going into Abbey for final mapping next week and won't be far the Hoff's.




EvolutionVI said:


> @gtrlux: I let Robi take the win,as im not interested in crashing the GTR into the wall Its not the car i want to take to the ring and race it there,


lol. Alex, we both know you are being very modest there. If you did race, you spank his hide. :chuckle: 

We will see you at the 'Ring with the MLR this year mate. Let's hope it doesn't piss down this time.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> Don't forget a certain mole powered GT-R which has just been rebuilt, with posh bits, and run in. Going into Abbey for final mapping next week and won't be far the Hoff's.
> .


Great stuff Ian, I am sure you are looking forward to bring your new spec to life on the ring this year, don`t forget to switch on the car-cam, it will be memorable to see you overtaking that stressing black car , that permanently let`s you think you can overtake it , and then takes off like a rocket in to the next corner . . .:chuckle: 

Alex , Moly and Robbie . .you guys should do a lap, 3 in a row and record the howl thing, great Mayhem I suppose . . .:bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> Alex , Moly and Robbie . .you guys should do a lap, 3 in a row and record the howl thing, great Mayhem I suppose . . .:bowdown1:


Yeah, as lovely as that sounds Chris, it would probably end up with Alex disappearing into the distance while Robbie and I die a fiery death. lol


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

It's looking absolutely beautiful! 

Love the old skool badge, and all the body additions!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

moleman said:


> Yeah, as lovely as that sounds Chris, it would probably end up with Alex disappearing into the distance while Robbie and I die a fiery death. lol


It would end up with me @ Adenaubridge and Robi and you going onto the Döttinger Höhe


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

that is UBER sexy!!!!!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Great car, how do you find the Carbonetic clutch Alex? I hate my ORC twin plate... it takes up so late and makes it very hard to drive in street conditions (fine for track though).


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

justinfox said:


> Great car, how do you find the Carbonetic clutch Alex? I hate my ORC twin plate... it takes up so late and makes it very hard to drive in street conditions (fine for track though).


ATS twin or threeplates are for sure the best clutches ever made,drivable like oem clutches(really,im not lying),but bite when you need them. Buy it,you will not regret it:bowdown1: 

I have the ATS clutches on all my cars and they are far better then every clutch i had befor:wavey:


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

@Evo

how long you can drive with one cluth on your beasts ^^ 2 months and then you need a new one. What experiences have you made with reliability of the clutch.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Just had the engine run in for 1000km´s,did a oilchange for 6 Liters of Millers finest 10W60 and began to map it.

The Nismo AFM´s made some problems,but in the end i managed to calibrate them properly,car runs fine,but i stopped mapping at 1.2bar boostlevel.

Why that??

Because it was not possible to accelerate even in 4 gear on the slightly wet road(no water standing,rained 3 hours ago,just a bit slippery) without going sideways for 3 seconds:chuckle: 

I would say it all looks good,engine runs fine,not any problem till now,hope for better weather the next days:bowdown1: 

Alex


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

nice 34 u have there alex.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like my V-spec II is sold next week,will miss it for sure,as its a beautiful car,powerful handles very good and sounds awesome,but it will go in good,careful hands:thumbsup:

Will be replaced very soon with something japanese,color will be white(as usual),6 speed and AWD........we will see


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

NOOOOOO!!
how could you


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

couldnt keep both ? 

shame, one of my fav 34s!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@ Piggaz: It needs to go,if i keep it,i would have 5 cars,all around or over 400 horses,which is just stupid,i mean even having 4 cars with the slowest having 400 horses is stupid.

@Rain: Its very easy,i cant sell my TME(own it since over 5 years),i cant sell the Evo 9 Wagon(as i like it so much and its i think the best car i ever had+its nearly a bit famous in germany for setting very good laptimes @hockenheim and it will get a feature in the german TV magazin "D-Max" next month or so),i have to buy a new Evo X(its here end of this or early next month) and next year there is the GTR coming,so keeping the V-specII would mean i have as much money as you ,which i sadly dont have:bawling:

So,i will stay in the GTROC(ok,having a short break without a GTR,but will be here all the time)


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a shame, as long as the car goes to a good home. I really want to do a shoot of your wagon one day.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

We can do a shoot,no problem,whenever you want:wavey:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Rain: Its very easy,i cant sell my TME(own it since over 5 years),i cant sell the Evo 9 Wagon(as i like it so much and its i think the best car i ever had+its nearly a bit famous in germany for setting very good laptimes @hockenheim and it will get a feature in the german TV magazin "D-Max" next month or so),i have to buy a new Evo X(its here end of this or early next month) and next year there is the GTR coming,so keeping the V-specII would mean i have as much money as you ,which i sadly dont have:bawling:
> 
> So,i will stay in the GTROC(ok,having a short break without a GTR,but will be here all the time)


:chuckle: you still have more cars than me. 

Why an EvoX ? Ive driven a Evo8 and the X and the X seems a little soft, compared.

Then again, i own a Subaru so what do i know about Evos 

Well i guess if you are looking at it from that perspective i can see why, its all about what you enjoy more to drive


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Rain: You have mail:wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My lovely GTR is sold,i think it is in good hands with the new owner,who im sure will present it in the next days on here. I allready miss it,but it needed togo,making way for the Nissan GTR next april:wavey:

Having a ´08 Z06 with low km´s as a replacement for the GTR now,makes my life pretty funny,even when there is no GTR @ the moment:clap:

Alex


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

in loving memory ;-)


a short medley.....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nearly had tears in my eyes when watching youre awesome pics:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> nearly had tears in my eyes when watching youre awesome pics:bowdown1:


and because of you, now I have to find a god damn original R34GTR front Badge to send to Luxembourg, you could have give him the old one for free:chuckle: got damit . . .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> and because of you, now I have to find a god damn original R34GTR front Badge to send to Luxembourg, you could have give him the old one for free:chuckle: got damit . . .


mate,i never had the original one 

look here:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL

So how drives the Z06?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> LOL
> 
> So how drives the Z06?


Dont ask,today is a bad day for my Skyline.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

uh oh, did he crash it already ?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rain said:


> uh oh, did he crash it already ?


could you please tell me the lottonumbers for tomorrow?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

No way !?!?

Are you serious ???


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

very serious,mate. Car had a crash in the way to its new home in Luxembourg!

Things like that happen,the owner is not hurt,which is important!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sorry to hear that

most important thing is that the car did its job and protected the driver /passengers 

cars can be replaced its only a car after all


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh dear, man I'm out of words !!
I am realy, realy sorry to read this ! 
Glad the owner is fine. - Who is it? GTRlux?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> Oh dear, man I'm out of words !!
> I am realy, realy sorry to read this !
> Glad the owner is fine. - Who is it? GTRlux?


no,but he knows the owner.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'm hoping that the car was already insured by the new owner so it shall be ok?

just light damage or proper heavy stuff if you don't mind me asking,i know how bad it feels when your old GTR get's damaged


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like she didn't want to live on now that she was going to a new home 
Always sad to see a car go after loving and cherishing her, especially when she doesn't even arrive at her new home :bawling:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> Oh dear, man I'm out of words !!
> I am realy, realy sorry to read this !
> Glad the owner is fine. - Who is it? GTRlux?


Nun mal Langsam, do I look like heading the howl way back from japan to germay to crash an R34 GTR???

Alex I don't know the owner personaly, he asked my partner to import a high power GTR from Japan. I made my partner a few offres, but he went to you before I could reinforce my offres. . .buisness anyway 
He came back to my partner in order for him to register the car in Luxembourg , which is a pain in the ass . . .
That's when he also asked for the badge . . .

I don't know what happened and won't have any contact to the buyer of you car anyway, as there was never a deal between him and me. Things like this happen, I wish you all best and keep a cool head.

Sad to see how many time and money you put in to this car, it's happens to the best a well. even here in japan believe me.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Arrgg, thats terrible news  

If only i was there on a longer basis i would have taken this car from you easy. 

What can you do, at least you have the new GTR to look towards.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Gtrlux: I was thinking you know him personaly.

@Rain: Yes,it was a sad day,the car was in such a perfect condition,no dents,no scratches,absolutly no rust,nothing wrong with it and now its maybe a total loss(according to the owner). 

@JapFreak: No,it was still insured on my name,it is full insured,so every damage gets paid,just my insurance gets higher around 25% from next year on,but the new owner has to pay me the balance between what i paid and what i now need to pay till i go to the same insurance level back.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Gtrlux: I was thinking you know him personaly.
> 
> @Rain: Yes,it was a sad day,the car was in such a perfect condition,no dents,no scratches,absolutly no rust,nothing wrong with it and now its maybe a total loss(according to the owner).
> 
> @JapFreak: No,it was still insured on my name,it is full insured,so every damage gets paid,just my insurance gets higher around 25% from next year on,but the new owner has to pay me the balance between what i paid and what i now need to pay till i go to the same insurance level back.


Be happy the insurance will cover it, would have been a mess if he would have driven the car without one (mess for him). 
My advice is to clear the issue between his insurance and yours. I don't know the details about the crash (nobody else involved, damaged road ex . . .) , but in any case the driver, responsible for the crash, has to cover other peeps damage and not the still active car insurance of the previous owner (if it's not an inside family issue, as you have a sales contract that proves your status and discloses the possibility that you just borrowed the car to a friend .. . . .ex . .)

Your insurance have to cover everything and request participation from the guy's insurance (personal insurance-Haftpflicht). This will enable you to keep your actual insurance conditions without raising them at 25% . . .
Be very hard with your insurance agent.

Good luck

Regards

Chris


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

i am very sorry alex. i knew this would happen, this car was not only a car. this was a illegal weapon he used maybe wrong


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

AlienWorkshop said:


> i am very sorry alex. i knew this would happen, this car was not only a car. this was a illegal weapon he used maybe wrong


:bowdown1:

I told him 20 times when i gave him the car + half an hour befor the crash not to go fast with the car,as it will end in a crash 100%.

Youll need practise in that sort of car + driving a RHD for the first time "fast" is not that easy as most people think. Im pretty sure it was a problem don´t knowing how the car reacts,i dont know any exact details of the crash,but what he told me it was on a road where the accident happend there is a "silent-tarmac"(dont know if thats the right name for it) and where its a bit slipery when its wet. He knows that from his evo,so why in the world doesnt he slow down a bit,i mean i drove the Z06 yesterday evening in very heavy rain over 150km and didn´t crash it,as i was not going fast(80km/h on the Autobahn). Can´t understand it,as the GTR handled so perfect,i would say 300% better then the Z06(which is a useless car in rainy conditions)......


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn, sorry for him and the car. If I were him I wouldn't give it the beans until I'm fully comfortable with the car. Silent tarmac sounds good, but grips badly obviously.

Typical forum stuff btw, as I heard from another friend, who's around car audio forums, that the guy will keep his Evo and the Z06 and now I read that you took it in P/X.. Maybe I'll see it next week, I need your help re: my PowerFC..

Marc


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

This is just sad
There are not that many stunning examples left of these proud and beautiful cars and your car looked the business:thumbsup:
These cars takes some getting used to.


Terje.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that seems like a fair deal to me,best of luck with it all mate


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I got some pics of the car today by a friend,it is not much left of the proud GTR that it was when i had it.

The good thing is,it looks like it can be repaired.

I will not put any pics up,think all of you will understand that.

Best regards
Alex


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> I got some pics of the car today by a friend,it is not much left of the proud GTR that it was when i had it.
> 
> I will not put any pics up,think all of you will understand that.
> 
> ...


RIP to that, haven't seen the pics yet, but got the details from my partner where the car rest in peace now.
What I can say is that the junk will go in to good hands probably (a friend of mine is inerested on building an R34 from scratch-chassis, good luck with that I told him . . . .)

Regards

Chris


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> RIP to that, haven't seen the pics yet, but got the details from my partner where the car rest in peace now.
> What I can say is that the junk will go in to good hands probably (a friend of mine is inerested on building an R34 from scratch-chassis, good luck with that I told him . . . .)
> 
> Regards
> ...


Its far from being junk,it will be repaired i think.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Its far from being junk,it will be repaired i think.


Cool, would be even better, but if it is hopeless for the insurance to repair, I think there are peeps that would be interested in parts and rebuilding the body, as I mentioned, a friend of mine. . .


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

Real sad to here this =( especially when Alex say the car was a perfect condition,no dents,no scratches,absolutly no rust,nothing wrong with it, poor GT-R .If I were him I will revive this baby back no matter how !


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

After long time and a lot of discussion with the insurance everything is finished,car is sold,money payed from my insurance to the buyer who crashed it on the way home from me and i got a part of the money for my rising insurance in the next year......so i tought its time to put some pics up of my once so proud GTR,no much left of it.......

*I hope people take this as a warning,even GTR´s are loosing grip..... *



















Best regards
Alex


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Gutted by the images...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Leck mich am Ar***!!! Das ist ja mal ein Volltreffer. 
Nur noch zur Teilverwertung zu gebrauchen.

R.I.P. one of the best R34's


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

****ing hell.... i lost my words. it's really sad about this car. You built it with a lot of passion and it was the best built r34 gtr in germany! So sad. 

What are your plans alex? Rebuild? part distributor? please let me know what happen with the car.

Greets Andres


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

joker69 said:


> ****ing hell.... i lost my words. it's really sad about this car. You built it with a lot of passion and it was the best built r34 gtr in germany! So sad.
> 
> What are your plans alex? Rebuild? part distributor? please let me know what happen with the car.
> 
> Greets Andres


Hi Andres,

it was a very nice example,yes,at least we took some nice pics and you had a small testdrive with it where we burned some rubber :smokin:

Car was sold by the buyer to iirc a company or guy in holland who will rebuild it as a racecar,dont know if that info is correct,but thats what i heard....maybe we´ll see it again........


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

After seeing what the car originally looked like, and how it developed to what was an absolutely Amazing machine, and then seeing the car smashed up! Truly Shocking...

Well at least the driver is ok


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG  what a shame was one off the best looking 34 ive seen like andreasgtr said


R.I.P. one of the best R34's :sadwavey:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

My jewels start to hurt by watching this..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> My jewels start to hurt by watching this..


The sad thing is that i took care of it so much just to see it in pieces 3 hours after it was sold......it did get 5-10 stonechips from me,which you could not see............but crashing a car after 3 hours is hard,especially as i told the new owner to go slow (around 25min befor the crash) or he will end up crashing in the next 30minutes......

Hope this makes people think if they need to go fast in a car they just bought and dont know how it handles.......

I had a great time with it,was an awesome car in perfect condition,no rust,no bad points....nearly like new:clap:

Im really looking forward to my new GTR hopefully in march

Alex


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Your ex-car will be revived and on the road in 2009 for sure.

Don't ask me who, how and where . . . all I can say is that the parts we supplied will let it look like new in a few months hopefully.:smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That sounds good,hope it will be back on the road looking proud again:smokin:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just hurts to see such a nice R34 GTR like this  Can't imagine how it must feel like when it's your own car.

Good luck!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

The pictures of the damaged R34Gtr makes me feel sick
I hope she will be back on the road in good shape, but just thinking about how she used to look like when she arrived from Japan, reading about the uppgrade process, and all this ending in a crash 3 hours after she was sold is just so sad


Terje.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> That sounds good,hope it will be back on the road looking proud again:smokin:


I recognize those lug nuts...:nervous:

Dang Alex, I dont know how I missed this, guess I was in the middle of the move back in August. Wow, sure sad to see your baby in such sad shape.

Shawn


----------



## wastegate (Feb 18, 2008)

It`s good to hear that the driver isn`t hurt ...BUT.....
to see in what condition the Vspec2 is makes me sad. The car was build by much love..with the finest parts...and now that....:bawling:


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

i feel your pain alex :-( this is one hard story. But we cant change the history, we are looking forward to your next stunning car


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

AlienWorkshop said:


> i feel your pain alex :-( this is one hard story. But we cant change the history, we are looking forward to your next stunning car



Which will hopefully arrive soon


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

How did I miss this?!

Can you tell me then what happened, you sold the car to somebody, he crashed it one the way home from X to X.

Insurance was a problems so YOU claimed from your own insurance and because of the increase in the policy, he paid you some money?

Tragic


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> How did I miss this?!
> 
> Can you tell me then what happened, you sold the car to somebody, he crashed it one the way home from X to X.
> 
> ...



Yes Cem,
basicly thats what happend,he wanted my GTR and had a 08 Z06,so i bought his Z06 and part exchanged my GTR + a little money on top...he came to me and collected the GTR friday morning around 8 o´clock,we the did money thing and checked all the papers of both cars,then i showed him the GTR and explained everything as good as possible....befor he left i told him to go slow and safe as he never drove RHD befor........at around 11.30 o´clock he left with the GTR and drove home to Luxembourg..at around 14 o´clock he called me from Trier(around 300km) and said the car is very quick,nearly drove over an GT3 as he pushed the pedal down on the autobahn............I told him to go slow or the car will be damaged in the next 30 minutes and that he cant have controll over the car after such a short time...

24minutes after that,he called me and told me he had a crash...

As the car was still insured on my plates for the transport to its new home,my insurancee had to pay,which means my insurance police goes higher in % from this year,so he had to pay me the difference i have to pay more in the next years...based on the R34GTR insurance prices.....not really a big deal,as i have some cheap contracts,but still stupid....

best regards
Alex


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Simply speechless.

You can see how it can easily happen with these cars though.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Simply speechless.




^^^^^^^^^^ What he said ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Yes Cem,
> basicly thats what happend,he wanted my GTR and had a 08 Z06,so i bought his Z06 and part exchanged my GTR + a little money on top...he came to me and collected the GTR friday morning around 8 o´clock,we the did money thing and checked all the papers of both cars,then i showed him the GTR and explained everything as good as possible....befor he left i told him to go slow and safe as he never drove RHD befor........at around 11.30 o´clock he left with the GTR and drove home to Luxembourg..at around 14 o´clock he called me from Trier(around 300km) and said the car is very quick,nearly drove over an GT3 as he pushed the pedal down on the autobahn............I told him to go slow or the car will be damaged in the next 30 minutes and that he cant have controll over the car after such a short time...
> 
> 24minutes after that,he called me and told me he had a crash...
> ...


24 minutes from Treir huh Alex...did he have thoughts of heading to the Ring?:nervous: Couldnt have been more than 15-20 minutes away or so...


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> After long time and a lot of discussion with the insurance everything is finished,car is sold,money payed from my insurance to the buyer who crashed it on the way home from me and i got a part of the money for my rising insurance in the next year......so i tought its time to put some pics up of my once so proud GTR,no much left of it.......
> 
> *I hope people take this as a warning,even GTR´s are loosing grip..... *
> 
> ...


My tooth has been hurting for the past few days.

This hurt far worse then my sore tooth.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

JDMGTR said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Lucky that its not my loss,as i allready sold the car befor the crash


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Lucky that its not my loss,as i allready sold the car befor the crash


Nice! Off to get an R35?

:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

JDMGTR said:


> Nice! Off to get an R35?
> 
> :chuckle:


its allready ordered since March 08:chuckle:,look at my signatur:smokin:


----------

